# Is it true? Milbank is "exiting the generator business"???



## Milbank_Marissa (Jul 14, 2016)

It's true.
Here's a link to the statement:
http://www.milbankworks.com/blog/20...-generator-line-to-focus-on-primary-business/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I never installed nor serviced a Milbank gen set.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Like Generac, Briggs and Stratton had sold their generators under different names as well. GE is another that is no longer with us. They currently have Briggs units and Fortress, which I believe is only sold through dealers.


----------

